

Rupert Murdoch Shuts Down London Paper...  - keltecp11
http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/europe/08/20/murdoch.paper/index.html

======
keltecp11
Is it that the costs of running a paper are 2 high or is it the fact that
people aren't advertising or is it the fact that people aren't reading
newspapers anymore, or is it a combination of all 3?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
It's a combination of everything:

a) The advertising isn't effective anymore, especially with digital
alternatives. So very little value meaning less revenues. b) Their staffs are
bloated beyond belief. c) By the time the paper is released the next morning,
they have been scooped. d) There are costs you can not get rid of ie- big news
rooms and printing dead trees.

~~~
mooism2
Thelondonpaper is an afternoon/evening commuter freesheet, as is the London
Lite; the Metro is the one that goes out in the morning.

